# Need Exhaust Manifold Advice



## Ramairbird (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking for help on exhaust manifolds. I have a 1971 motor with the following head info: Exhaust Port Casting 99	1971 – 400 – 265 HP

The person I bought the car from had put headers on the car but must have realized all the bolt holes didn't match up so he just installed 4 bolts and he jammed a bunch of gasket goo in the gaps at the ends and now that I have the car running, it's leaking like a sieve. 

My question is this - I want to install stock exhaust manifolds and I see lots for sale on E-Bay, but I can't tell if I need the type with 4 bolt holes or the kind with 5 or 6. I can't see how many it needs because the headers cover up the entire area and I don't want to start tearing it apart until I have the replacement manifold. 

Can someone give me some pointers? Anything I should look for that would let me know I'm bidding on the right manifolds. Many seem to be saying they will fit any 350-400-455 motors, but I'm skeptical. I've attached two pics of ones I've seen on e-bay. One has 4 holes and the other has 5 holes.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Call Ram-Air Restorations....tell them which heads you have. Buy a set of the correct manifolds (like the pic on the right in your post). You will be very happy! Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you're running either the stock "log" type cast iron manifolds, or the HO cast iron manifolds (like both you pictured) you don't need to worry about what heads you have. Both will seal up just fine weather you use the 4 bolt HO style or the 6 bolt log style. Many later Pontiac heads had no bolt holes on the outer flanges of their exhaust port, and these won't leak with iron manifolds. With headers, they're impossible.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Call Ram-Air Restorations....tell them which heads you have. Buy a set of the correct manifolds (like the pic on the right in your post). You will be very happy! Eric


:agree With what the man done said. Those folks are good to talk to and they'll take the time to make sure you have the correct parts.

Bear


----------



## Ramairbird (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks guys - great advice - appreciate the help.


----------

